# Here are some pics i took tonight.



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Here are some pics i took tonight
Let me know what you think


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice shots. I especially like the rams. They look really healthy.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

what camera are u using there?
it looks nice and crisp!


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Dabigmandan - thanks, there fairly new in my tank (about a week) just picked them up from big als barrie for 20.00 a pair.


Beijing08 - I was using a Canon EOS 30D with a 18-55mm lens, just on automatic settings. i havent learned enough about the camera to play with them all yet. lol


----------

